# Couger hunt suggestion



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to see a $1 over the counter couger permit. With no cap. Year round season. Any weapon. No bait no chase (diffrent tags). If you see one shoot it. I still dont think that would eliminate cats. And what would we be out? Seeing less track, scat and kills. Maybe this could counter the outlawing of poison. But I doubt it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There already is over the counter harvast objective tags for most of the state,
A lot of it year round!!!!!!! As far as cap go's, They can't fill 90% off the quotas
that are set now. This has been going on for years.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

But are they $1. Ive been hunting for 45yr and I still would not have filled one by now. I wouldn't want to spend a bunch of cash for such a meager oppertunity. I would suggest a free tag but I know that wouldn't fly. The DWR probaly must charge something for it by law. Everybody should have one. Every yr a deer, elk, uplandgame hunter is tempted to shoot one but wanting to be lawful passes. Not wanting to wind up in the paper or in court.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> But are they $1. Ive been hunting for 45yr and I still would not have filled one by now. I wouldn't want to spend a bunch of cash for such a meager oppertunity. I would suggest a free tag but I know that wouldn't fly. The DWR probaly must charge something for it by law. Everybody should have one. Every yr a deer, elk, uplandgame hunter is tempted to shoot one but wanting to be lawful passes. Not wanting to wind up in the paper or in court.


Not much these days only costs $1. The harvest objective tags are your best bet. I have friends that buy them every year and end up with a cat every year. 
Cory


----------



## SHORTY (Oct 5, 2007)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????WHERE DO THESE PEOPLE COME FROM???????????????????????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shorty, you stole my post.

I personally think deer tags should be 1$, over the counter and year round. They eat my flowers, run in front of cars and drop their messy antlers and poop all over the place. Don't worry, I'm sure they'll still be a few around. :roll: 

While we're at it, can we lobby for a season on short people?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> While we're at it, can we lobby for a season on short people?


bridge trolls???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, exactly. They consume large quantities of goats. They must be stopped.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes, exactly. They consume large quantities of goats. They must be stopped.


I have decided that Tree is correct about 98.87% of the time. 8)


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not even voting.

How about another option: Stupidest suggestion ever made on UWN?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had only 1 chance to kill a lion in my life( a huge male that was black as coal in Idaho) but the idiot i was with would not let me shoot it. I have only seen a couple otherwise. It would be cool to be able to shoot one if i saw one though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Not even voting.
> 
> How about another option: Stupidest suggestion ever made on UWN?


Got my vote Finn


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now there are 27 open unit's with unlimited couger harvest objective permit's avalible for $58..

You guy's that think they should be $1 need to cough up $57 more buck's,,,,,, AND
have at IT! My heck, 17 of these unit's are open year round,,Plenty of opportunity for you
guy's that think there is a lion problem......I say pony up and buy um.

Give it a try, and the DWR could use your "$58 donation"...Cause the cat hunt'n is dam slim.


----------

